

In the Beginning Was the Command Line - jorgecastillo
http://adam.shand.net/library/in_the_beginning_was_the_command_line/

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20833>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=47566>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=95912>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=408226>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=611466>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=697879>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=962405>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2120799>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230161>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2267166>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2786808>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2952297> (update)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3659492>

